#   >  YAESU  FT-2800

## ROBINZON24

2sk3075

----------


## rv3sbq

> RD07MVS1


              . 3075       .

----------


## rv3sbq

.  


> IRF


 27  ,   144.             !

----------


## rv3sbq

,    !

----------


## rv3sbq

> 00


     .



> CLEAR


  low      -     .

----------


## rv3sbq

,2  d/mr,   , low            .

----------


## ru9tr

Yaesu    FT2800     )).

----------


## ROBINZON24

:Crazy:      10         :Sad:

----------


## Tom Motorola

*reactor*,      - 450 (F302,F303)     (F301),     Q334.

----------


## RZ6AVR

Wide  Narrow.  ,     .

----------


## RZ6AVR

F302,     F303, ..

----------


## reactor

F302  -  450  -    .    !

----------


## ut5vf

.   .

----------


## ut5vf

. 9    20-30 .           4-5  .       +25-30 .

----------


## R1AND

YAESU FT-2800M -          ,     12 .  ,   5 - 10         .      -    .

----------


## ut5vf

RD70.      .   , ,      .

----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVi7wEfgLQY

  ...

The Yaesu FT-2800M 2 meter Transceiver is a perfect example of why you  should not judge a book by its cover.  On first appearances the Yaesu  FT-2800 looks to be built like a tank. However a design flaw in the way  the final transistor (RD70HVF1) is connected to the massive heat sink.   When the Yaesu FT-2800 Transceiver is run at full power for any length  of time the final transistor will fail.  Yaesu customer support does not  even want to admit it is a flaw and they suggest that the 65 watt  rating is only for emergency's. (BULL SHIT ALERT) If you have one of  these radios DO NOT run it past 25 watt.

 Yaesu FT-2800M 2      ,          .    Yaesu FT-2800   ,  . *    ,    (RD70HVF1)    .*  Yaesu FT-2800             . Yaesu      ,   ,   ,  *65     .* (ALERT BULL )            25 .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mH6ZSy9SSWk

----------


## RU6AI

RD00HVS1 ?      ,   .2SK3075    -     ...     -       -.    (  ,    RD00),   - ..,    RD00    2SK3075.

----------


## RU6AI

, ebay     1,5-2   .     rd00  2sk -     .

----------


## ru9tr

-     .

----------


## leonvit

up!

----------


## rv3sbq

,    450 .

----------


## VFO

.       .
 RD15HVF  .     ,   ALC  .

----------


## VFO

,    .  ,   Q309  ,      (    )      (   ).      ,        " "     .   Q312 , 311- ,      .

----------

Radiotester

----------


## VFO

.    . -          " "      ,   ,    .. -      , ..      .   ,     ,     - .     .       ,      -.      ,        ,     ,      .       ""    .

----------

DIG, Radiotester,

----------


## VFO

.

----------


## z

2sk3075  2sk3476   ,       ,    rd07mvs1             rd07mvs1   .  60-100.  .

*  42 ():*

      . ,    rd00hvs1   rd01mus2b  2sk3078 .

----------


## RV3DFA

)))   ,   , ...

----------


## Radiotester

,    2800. .)))

----------


## RA3PS

!   FT2800    Rdiontester,  S    .        S     ,   ,         ,     .    ,    ,   .
  RA3PS

----------

